# The movie game



## Juniper

Here's how it's played: I'll start by naming a movie title. The next person has to name a movie that begins with the letter the previous listed movie ended with and so on.

We'll start with:

*Lord of the Rings*


----------



## BubbleGum

Silence of the lambs


----------



## jade

Saturday night fever


----------



## Mandy

Remember the titans


----------



## Juniper

Sandlot


----------



## Mandy

Toy story


----------



## Bethxxxx

You've got mail


----------



## Mandy

Land before time


----------



## Amy_Aloha

ET


----------



## Cathy8

Twins


----------



## CraftyKate

Sleepless in seattle


----------



## Mandy

East of eden


----------



## Cathy8

Nightmare before Christmas


----------



## lookatme

Stranger than fiction


----------



## Mandy

Nine months


----------



## don

Silent Hill


----------



## jade

the Lion the witch and the wardrobe


----------



## JellyBelly

east of eden


----------



## Cathy8

the Notebook


----------



## jellyfish

Karate kid!


----------



## jade

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Cathy8

Donnie Darko


----------



## alexis

O brother where art thou


----------



## strawberry

u-turn


----------



## Tabitha

Nemo


----------



## Panda

over the hedge


----------



## apple

ET


----------



## Tabitha

The truth about cats & dogs


----------



## Candy

Sleeping beauty


----------



## jellyfish

Yours, mine and ours


----------



## Tabitha

Zathura


----------



## Nikola

the Animal


----------



## Cathy8

land before time


----------



## *zoe

E.T.


----------



## serendipity

Talledega nights


----------



## pepperi27

Sahara


----------



## copper

Anaconda


----------



## pepperi27

arachnaphobia


----------



## Cathy8

Airheads


----------



## pepperi27

Serendipity


----------



## Bliss

You, me and dupree


----------



## Jewels

I swear, every movie that starts with E has alreayd been used. I'm staring it over with a new movie:



Pretty Woman


----------



## jellyfish

Never Ending Story


----------



## Becky

You've got mail


----------



## jellyfish

Lord of the rings


----------



## Tabitha

Snow White & the 7 Dwarfs


----------



## Panda

Some like it hot


----------



## stephie

TMNT


----------



## Tabitha

Under the Cherry Moon


----------



## kitten

Night at the museum


----------



## Guest

Money Train


----------



## popcrazy

Harry Potter And The Deathly Hallows

_spammy links deleted - the mod team_


----------



## Lynnz

Speed  :0)


----------



## Genny

Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Sibi

Yentl


----------



## Relle

Legally Blonde.


----------



## Mayren

Eat. Pray. Love.


----------



## Genny

Eight Legged Freaks


----------



## heartandsoap

Seven Pounds


----------



## Relle

Soapdish.


----------



## Sibi

How to Lose a Guy in 10 days


----------



## ilove2soap

Smokey and the Bandit


----------



## Relle

Twister.


----------



## Sibi

Riding in Cars with boys


----------



## Genny

Scooby Doo


----------



## Relle

On the Beach.


----------



## Catmehndi

HairSpray


----------



## Relle

Yentl.


----------



## ilove2soap

Lionheart


----------



## Genny

Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## Coop

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## ilove2soap

Some Kind of Wonderful


----------



## curl

Edan Lake and Inception are two good movies.

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------



## Thyri

Labyrinth


----------



## Genny

House of Wax


----------



## raysofcolorado

X-Men


----------



## Genny

Nuns on the Run


----------



## Hazel

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## PrairieCraft

Drop Dead Fred


----------



## Sibi

Date Night


----------



## Tabitha

The Help


----------



## janie

Ps I love you


----------



## mariflo

Unthinkable


----------



## Chay

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Drop Dead Fred


HAHAHA... Love that movie
Expendables


----------



## PrairieCraft

Chay said:
			
		

> PrairieCraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop Dead Fred
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA... Love that movie
> Expendables
Click to expand...


Me too  


Sling Blade  (biscuits and mustard, mmhmm)


----------

